# Greenhead gear duck decoys - heavy



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

I bought some greenhead gear mallard decoys (floaters). They look great, but man are they heavy. If you have some you know that they have weighted keels. The keels are filled with sand. I was thinking about dumping the sand out of them. Has anyone tried removing the sand from the keels to lighten them up?


----------



## jolle (Feb 18, 2004)

I emptied the sand from my Hot Buys and they work fine, however they have a low keel design. They make replacement water keels for the standard models, so it shouldn't be a problem if you empty out the sand.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

empty out the sands and make a hole so that water can filled in and when u pick it up and water can come out and light carry to put decoy bags good luck
P.S. I am not complaned by carry heavy stuff .. I have been carry heavy stuff all my life.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

I think you have been carrying heavy things for too long and not attending school. Man i don't know what happened buddy but your grammar in the above paragraph is horrid. haha


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

that is ok if u want to insult me I have a trouble writing thank u I appearited it


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea, you would need 2 holes because the idots on my pintails whoever designed them only have one hole and the water dont' go in :shake: so I have to hold the decoys under the water till they fill up so they don't tip over


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Fishunt no hard feelings bud, im not insulting you. we all have our weakness's, we just have to capitalize on our strengths.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

yea i have GH life size floaters mallard and with waterkeel and they are still really heavy when carrying out 40 some.. out in a field for a mile on your back.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok go smooth thumb up wink :wink: to seagul


----------



## lbk (Oct 19, 2003)

Yep - I was thinking I'd need to insert a second hole so the keel would fill up. I didn't wan t to do that until somebody else tried it first 

Thanks. What a great forum.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:rollin:


----------

